# Broken ankle strap - 390 Boss



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

11/12 model 13 months old, around 5 weeks use on them, so had a fair amount of use but still a little disappointed I guess.

The inner plastic strap has snapped on the right strap. They still 'worked' for the last half day of my trip by cranking them a little harder and just being a little less responsive.

Anyone give me an idea how much it's likely to cost to replace both straps?

I'm wondering if it would be cheaper to just replace them?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My local shop replaced ours on the spot for free, no questions asked. They are a newer model too. That's a main reason I buy all my stuff except boards local... Go ask. Mine wer 390 boss also on my sons board


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Slush Puppie said:


> 11/12 model 13 months old, around 5 weeks use on them, so had a fair amount of use but still a little disappointed I guess.
> 
> The inner plastic strap has snapped on the right strap. They still 'worked' for the last half day of my trip by cranking them a little harder and just being a little less responsive.
> 
> ...


They say Romas has great CS, and one of their reps cruises the forum. Call them.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Go here Rome Warranty

Make account > fill in form for replacement part > see what happens?

Not sure on age of yours but I've had good customer service from Rome :thumbsup:


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Just email Rome CS. 

I had a strap break because someone rode over it getting off the lift. Sent an email asking how I can buy and replacement and what it costs, and they just shipped two for free, no questions asked. 

It was a small cheap part that needed to be replaced so it wasn't a big deal for them, but I wouldn't be surprised if they replaced it for you.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I've registered and send in details of the issue. Will just have to wait and see. If not I'll probably try some Cartel/Malavitas.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

One of the ankle straps on my Rome mobs (2011/12) snapped off first time I used them 2 days ago. First chair of the day...had to walk down the hill...luckily the local board shop swapped out a replacement for me and I was back up and running quickly. Later the same day one of the forward lean adjusters broke off too. This was the first time I'd used the bindings. I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

The same thing happened with mine. In particular it happens in super cold weather. I emailed Rome and they mailed me out a bunch extra without charge. Rome has awesome customer service, and the 390 Boss is an awesome binder.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah it was -15c (and probably below), that makes sense.

Well I know it's been holiday season but still no response whatsoever from Rome to my ticket opened on 21 Dec 

Will give it another day or two then going to have to buy new bindings in order to get something in time for my next trip. Will be very disappointed if that's the case. It's the kind of experience that put's you off a company for good


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Slush Puppie said:


> Well I know it's been holiday season but still no response whatsoever from Rome to my ticket opened on 21 Dec
> 
> Will give it another day or two then going to have to buy new bindings in order to get something in time for my next trip. Will be very disappointed if that's the case. It's the kind of experience that put's you off a company for good


Rome got back to me this morning informing me that they've sent out replacement forward lean parts and I should get them tomorrow. Good response considering it's the holiday period and the ticket was opened on the 28th. I did make sure to mark the ticket as high priority - "shredding next week" I think is how they categorize on their system. Did you make sure to mark it high priority otherwise not surprising it's taking a bit longer. I'd shoot them an email. Ye are good to work with.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Try emailing here > [email protected]

They pointed me in the right direction. Maybe they can give the dpt that deals with this stuff a kick in the ass for you.

It's holiday season, no one wants to be working :laugh: Def not me either...


----------



## snajper69 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just FYI I had issue with my Rome 390 2011, e-mailed Rome they got back to me within a day or two. And send a replacment parts today. I think they have great CS. I def will buy Rome again especially since the 390's are the most comfy biding I ever used.


----------

